# Aie, ça chauffe...



## TheraBylerm (20 Juin 2005)

C'est une idée, ou c'est moi ?

Depuis quelques jours, il fait très, très, très chaud à Paris, et je trouve du coup que mon powerbook (G4 1.33) chauffe plus que d'habitude, sans pour autant avoir ses ventilos qui se mettent en marche...

Est ce normal ? Ou est ce un défaut ???? J'ai un peu peur qu'il clamse, et j'en ai un énorme besoin cet été, donc je me vois mal le faire partir en garantie...


----------



## Marco68 (20 Juin 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> C'est une idée, ou c'est moi ?
> 
> Depuis quelques jours, il fait très, très, très chaud à Paris, et je trouve du coup que mon powerbook (G4 1.33) chauffe plus que d'habitude, sans pour autant avoir ses ventilos qui se mettent en marche...
> 
> Est ce normal ? Ou est ce un défaut ???? J'ai un peu peur qu'il clamse, et j'en ai un énorme besoin cet été, donc je me vois mal le faire partir en garantie...


 
Vois le bon côté des choses...tu vas peut-être être obligé d'en acheter un tout neuf !!!


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2005)

Si c'est venu d'un coup c'est pas normal


----------



## TheraBylerm (20 Juin 2005)

En fait, je ne sais pas trop si c'est venu d'un seul coup... je l'ai trouvé anormalement brûlant en le posant sur mes genoux tout à l'heure, c'est tout... mais en même temps, le temps est brûlant (32 degrés) à Paris...

Je vais essayer de le plonger dans des glaçons    ca fera surement baisser la température...


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2005)

En général, les PWB chauffent mais bon ya des limites


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Juin 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je ne sais pas trop si c'est venu d'un seul coup... je l'ai trouvé anormalement brûlant en le posant sur mes genoux tout à l'heure, c'est tout... mais en même temps, le temps est brûlant (32 degrés) à Paris...
> 
> Je vais essayer de le plonger dans des glaçons    ca fera surement baisser la température...



Le mien quand il est brulant... ben il ventile!!
Donc si ce n'est pas le cas c'est inquietant


----------



## TheraBylerm (20 Juin 2005)

Maintenant qu'il fait un peu plus frais, le dessous du PowerBook semble se rafraîchir...  Enfin, c'est quand même pas mal cette fonction gaziniere extra plate ;-) !! 

Sinon, y a t'il un risque à fermer son powerbook quand il est très très chaud ? J'imagine que oui, mais je préfère quand même poser la question, au risque de passer pour un    :rateau:


----------



## heliotrope (20 Juin 2005)

salut, 

j'ai aussi un alubook(1.67) et je me suis fait la meme remarque concernant le ventilo.
Mon portable est brulant et pourtant rien ne se declenche.
J'ai installé des softs comme thermographx mais le powerbook ne dispose pas de sondes pour actualiser les températures.
Connaissez vous la temperature de declenchement des ventilos sous de tiger ??? et est il possible de la reduire ???


----------



## rdemonie (21 Juin 2005)

Ne vous inquietter pas j'ai aussi se pb avec mon pb 15 pouce et il parrait sur le site de Powerbook-fr que c'est normale. Moi j'ai surtout remarqué qu'il est brulant quand il est sur secteur. sinon il est tout a fait suportable.


----------



## gtoto (21 Juin 2005)

j'ai un 12" en 1.33 et effectivement depuis les grosses chaleurs a paris, il chauffe vachement plus . comme j'ai installé TIGER tout recement je me suis dis que c'est peut etre la cause....
mais bon il ventille bien de temps en temps et se calme apres....
du moment qu'il me casse pas les oreilles....et pour l'instant il fonctionne nickel alors que demande le peuple....????


----------



## vincmyl (21 Juin 2005)

Le mien chauffe aussi bcp plus ces derniers temps, surtout en dessous de l'écran mais bon...


----------



## kisco (21 Juin 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé des softs comme thermographx mais le powerbook ne dispose pas de sondes pour actualiser les températures.



sisi ton powerbook dispose de sondes, essaie TempMonitor


----------



## lilimac54 (21 Juin 2005)

pareil pour moi 
je l'utilise dans ma voiture et 
je me suis fait la même peur 
exessivement chaud
mais c'est normal


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous, 
Je viens d'installer Température Monitor sur mon iBook mais je ne sais pas si les valeurs mesurées sont  "normales". Je vous propose de mettre les résultats pour pouvoir un peu comparer.
Ca donne : 
- Power Supply/Memory Bottomside : 49°C
- Processor Bottomside : 51°C
- Graphic Processor Bottomside : 51°C
- Battery: 34°C
- Smart Disk : 48°C

Le bébé à de la fièvre ou pas ???  :mouais: 

@+


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2005)

je dirais qu'il va bien
Pour mon iMac G3, smart disk = 58°C 
Ben oui, il fait chaud en ce moment...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> je dirais qu'il va bien
> Pour mon iMac G3, smart disk = 58°C
> Ben oui, il fait chaud en ce moment...


merci docteur


----------



## lilimac54 (21 Juin 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Je viens d'installer Température
> Ca donne :
> - Power Supply/Memory Bottomside : 49°C
> ...



ben moi ce soir ça donne:

- Power Supply/Memory Bottomside : 49,2°C
- Processor Bottomside : 55,9°C
- Graphic Processor Bottomside : 50,8°C
- Smart Disk : 481°C

on verra demain


----------



## Mulholland Max (22 Juin 2005)

Sur mon PC (Pentium 4), la température critique est de 80 °C, j'ai mis une fonction d'alarme à partir de 70 °C et il tourne généralement à 55-60 °C. Je pense que 50 °C pour un processeur (qu'il soit PPC ou Intel) est une température on-ne-peut-plus normale...


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Juin 2005)

Mulholland Max a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon PC (Pentium 4), la température critique est de 80 °C, j'ai mis une fonction d'alarme à partir de 70 °C et il tourne généralement à 55-60 °C. Je pense que 50 °C pour un processeur (qu'il soit PPC ou Intel) est une température on-ne-peut-plus normale...



comment tu connais la température critique ???? 
Moi ce que je trouve space c'est que les ventilo ne tournent jamais ...


----------



## Mulholland Max (22 Juin 2005)

Ce sont des données constructeurs que j'avais trouvé dans la notice du procosseur P4... Mais bon, un processeur, une alimentation, des disques, etc. ca chauffe. Tous les ordinateurs chauffent, et à plus forte raison les portable très compacts comme les Powerbooks... Et honnetement, les températures mesurées dans vos bêbêtes me paraissent bien plus qu'honnêtes!
Je ne connais pas les températures critiques des PPC, mais ca doit se trouver sur Internet je pense...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2005)

Ben on fait un tour sur le site de Freescale et on regarde les spec des PPC :
Junction Operating Temperature °C (Max) : 105
Pour la grande majorité des processeurs PPC au catalogue, alors avec 50°C, il y a de la marge.... !


----------



## meldon (23 Juin 2005)

Sur un powerbook, le logiciel (temperature monitor) prévient qu'il n'y a pas de remise à jour des capteurs du processeurs, de l'alimentation, du trackpad et de la batterie et que les infos données sont celles disponible au dernier démarrage de l'ordi. C'est très moyennement utile je trouve....


----------



## Mulholland Max (23 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Sur un powerbook, le logiciel (temperature monitor) prévient qu'il n'y a pas de remise à jour des capteurs du processeurs, de l'alimentation, du trackpad et de la batterie et que les infos données sont celles disponible au dernier démarrage de l'ordi. C'est très moyennement utile je trouve....


Ah oui, en effet. Ca ne sert absolument à rien alors...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Sur un powerbook, le logiciel (temperature monitor) prévient qu'il n'y a pas de remise à jour des capteurs du processeurs, de l'alimentation, du trackpad et de la batterie et que les infos données sont celles disponible au dernier démarrage de l'ordi. C'est très moyennement utile je trouve....



Rectification : 



			
				rtfm a dit:
			
		

> Added support for the 12-inch, 15-inch, and 17-inch PowerBook G4 models released in February 2005. Note that current versions of Mac OS X are not capable of refreshing most temperature sensor readings of the February 2005 15-inch model, and the February 2005 17-inch model.



Ce n'est vrai que pour les modèles 15 et 17 de février dernier, qui seront probablement mieux supportés dans une prochaine version. Pour tous les autres ça fonctionne


----------



## hunjord (23 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben on fait un tour sur le site de Freescale et on regarde les spec des PPC :
> Junction Operating Temperature °C (Max) : 105
> Pour la grande majorité des processeurs PPC au catalogue, alors avec 50°C, il y a de la marge.... !



euh je pense que c'est un peu chaud 105°....moi je ne passerai pas les 75° la plupart des mecs que je rencontre sont d'accord avec cette limite..


----------



## hunjord (23 Juin 2005)

si 105° serait réélement la limite, les ventilos commenceraient à souffler a fond beaucoup plus tard.
Quand mon powerbook est à 60°, je peux vous assurer que ca souffle très fort, a fond...
75° est une limite à envisager...et éviter d'aller au dela...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2005)

Oui, 105° je pense que c'est la limite physique pour le fonctionnement du proc.
Dans la vie de tous les jours on s'inquiète quand ça dépasse 70°, et on éteint tout si ça va au-delà de 80


----------



## meldon (24 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rectification :
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est vrai que pour les modèles 15 et 17 de février dernier, qui seront probablement mieux supportés dans une prochaine version. Pour tous les autres ça fonctionne



C'est marrant ce que tu dis car le mien a deux semaines et de "normal tiède" à "à peine possible de le poser sur les genoux", j'ai aucun changement dans les indications du logiciel. De plus j'ai bien ce message qui me dit que TM a détecté que ce powerbook G4 n'est pas équipé d'une version de mac os x capable de remettre à jour blabla.


----------



## MrStone (24 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ce que tu dis car le mien a deux semaines et de "normal tiède" à "à peine possible de le poser sur les genoux", j'ai aucun changement dans les indications du logiciel. De plus j'ai bien ce message qui me dit que TM a détecté que ce powerbook G4 n'est pas équipé d'une version de mac os x capable de remettre à jour blabla.




Quel modèle as-tu ?
Si il n'est pas listé parmi les incompatibles ça peut valoir le coup de prévenir l'auteur 

Perso j'ai un alu12 de 2004 (le 1.33) et ça fonctionne très bien 
Le proc est à 48° ce matin, il fait encore frais


----------



## meldon (24 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quel modèle as-tu ?
> Si il n'est pas listé parmi les incompatibles ça peut valoir le coup de prévenir l'auteur
> 
> Perso j'ai un alu12 de 2004 (le 1.33) et ça fonctionne très bien
> Le proc est à 48° ce matin, il fait encore frais



Ca m'affiche ça à moi






et c'est un powerbook tout neuf livré avec Tiger.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2005)

Ca va encore la température chez toi


----------



## Lelolo (25 Juin 2005)

Les PB alu sont très sensibles à la température ambiante. J'ai reçu le mien l'été dernier et j'ai eu tout de suite très peur car il était vraiment très chaud (au touché). Dès que l'été est passé, tout est redevenu beaucoup plus supportable. Puis à nouveau cette année, dès que les gros coups de chauds sont arrivés à Paris (34° à mon thermo maison !) le PB est redevenu très très chaud sans pour autant que le ventilo ne se déclenche très souvent. Je pense que c'est dû à l'aluminium, qui permet d'évacuer la chaleur bcp mieux que le plastique (donc moins besoin de ventiler) mais qui en contre partie chauffe beaucoup plus !
Personnellement, j'ai investit dans un climatiseur monobloc. Ca permet de conserver une température de 24-26° dans le bureau même en cas de grosse chaleur dehors et les ordinateurs disent merci


----------



## vincmyl (25 Juin 2005)

Ton analyse est juste c'est vrai en ce moment chez mo la coque est vraiment chaude


----------



## MrStone (25 Juin 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'affiche ça à moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah voilà c'est bien ce que disait le manuel : pas compatible avec les 15 et 17" de février, donc le tien !


----------



## House M.D. (25 Juin 2005)

Pour en revenir à la température critique, si je me rappelle bien, les PowerBook ont une température d'arrêt d'urgence qui se situe entre 75 et 80°C. Dans ce cas, et seulement dans ce cas, le PowerBook se met en veille de sécurité de lui-même, avec impossibilité de le ressortir de veille tant que la température n'a pas baissé sous un certain seuil, défini par le système de sécurité intégré.

Personnellement, j'ai beau avoir un PowerBook 15" 1,5 GHz et surtout un PowerBook 12" 867 MHz (la première génération, réputée pour son rôle de "poêle à frire"), je n'ai jamais dépassé les 69°C avec le 12" en pleine chaleur, et les 68°C avec le 15", et ce en utilisation très intensive (usage de X-Plane sur un lit, ce qui est à fortement déconseiller si vous tenez à vos machines, les draps retenant la chaleur et bouchant les entrées/sorties d'air).

Donc dans tous les cas, ne vous inquiétez pas, Apple a tout prévu, et vôtre machine ne risque pas la fusion thermonucléaire tant redoutée...


----------



## bobby001 (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, désolé pour ce déterrage de topic :

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon powerbook (12" 1,5 Ghz) : il y a un mois environ il est tombé et depuis je trouve que je le ventilo se met beaucoup plus souvent en route alors que les températures de fonctionnement sont normales. A quoi cela peut être du ? Une sonde qui s'est déplacé ? Ou alors c'est un effet psychologique qui me fait remarquer ça après la chut ? Pourtant je sais qu'au tout début j'ai eu une journée avec un ventilo qui s'affolait puis après il était ultra silencieux jusqu'à sa chute et maintenant je le trouve relativement bruyant : mais j'utilise pas mal d'appli en même temps même si ces dernières ne sont pas gourmandes (Widget, Opera, mail, adium, autre messenger, skype, bluephoneelite, itunes) quasi en permanence : est ce que ça peut expliquer un affollement du ventilo ? Je sais plus si avant la chute j'utilisais autant de soft (je pense que non mais bon).

Cordialement en vous remerciant de vos futures réponses.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2005)

Mais il est plus sous garantie? Si oui tu aurais peut etre du consulter le SAV


----------



## bobby001 (15 Novembre 2005)

si bien sur je l'ai acheté début septembre avec un apple care, mais si je leur dit que j'ai ça depuis la chute ...


----------



## meldon (15 Novembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> si bien sur je l'ai acheté début septembre avec un apple care, mais si je leur dit que j'ai ça depuis la chute ...



Quelle chute?? Y pas eu de chute.


----------



## bobby001 (15 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chute?? Y pas eu de chute.




Dit le à la coque qui à un jeton à deux coins


----------



## meldon (15 Novembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Dit le à la coque qui à un jeton à deux coins



'ain les transporteurs!!


----------

